# Another newbie need help with Whole Home DVR and Decca



## darthrader (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, I am sure this has been asked and/or answered before but I am brand new to DirecTV and am a bit confused. So, I thought if I asked my specific question someone could help me.

i just received DirecTV with the Whole Home DVR option. So, my setup is as follows.

HR24-200 HD-DVR
H24-200 HD receiver
3 D12 boxes.

Currently the whole home DVR system works great between the 2 HD boxes and that is great. So, I am assuming the system is running over DECCA. All well and good.

I at first wasn't really aware of how it was working but after doing research on here I realized it must be DECCA as it is not hooked up to my home network.

What I want is for the 2 HD receivers to also be able to get On demand and pay per view programming. I can't just hook them up directly to the router through their ethernet ports as when I do this I lose the whole home DVR ability. So I guess the question is how do I get the DECCA networked devices internet capability?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


Davenlr said:


> A Cinema connection kit is not required for Multi-Room video, if all of your receivers are connected with Coax (H24 or HR24) or have a DECA adapter (All other H and HRs).
> 
> With a Cinema Connection Kit, you will be able to schedule programs online with your computer or cell phone, download Video On Demand from the VOD channels.
> 
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Why not show him your setup:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Why not show him your setup:


Good idea...That guy who drew up that crude diagram is a genius. :lol:

I also thought a worded description might help.


----------



## darthrader (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks that is the kind of graphic I was looking for. Also, is the assumption that DECA is already on the system since MRV is currently working fine correct?

I am a bit embarrassed that I didn't pay enough attention to exactly what the installer was putting on the system.


----------



## darthrader (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok I think I now understand. DECA is built into my 2 HD receivers. So to hook it up to the internet i just need the above mention DECA broadband device. 

My splitter is outside the house. Coming into the HD receiver i just have the one coax line from my wall jack. Could I just buy a green label 2 way splitter and put it there then connect one out of the splitter back into the receiver and the other to the device that is then connected via ethernet into my router?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

darthrader said:


> Ok I think I now understand. DECA is built into my 2 HD receivers. So to hook it up to the internet i just need the above mention DECA broadband device.
> 
> My splitter is outside the house. Coming into the HD receiver i just have the one coax line from my wall jack. Could I just buy a green label 2 way splitter and put it there then connect one out of the splitter back into the receiver and the other to the device that is then connected via ethernet into my router?


yes


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is a link to the newest Broadband DECA. Look on ebay for them and you'll save yourself some money.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=DECABB1R0&d=DIRECTV-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite%20Components&sku=

I see post 2 has this info as well.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> Here is a link to the newest Broadband DECA.


Nothing really "new" there, but yes that's what they can look like, or simply use a white DECA & PI, since they both work the same.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes you could do that as long as the line isn't split too many times before that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes you could do that as long as the line isn't split too many times before that.


Maybe more common would be if this line isn't a VERY LONG coax.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Nothing really "new" there, but yes that's what they can look like, or simply use a white DECA & PI, since they both work the same.


Ok not new inside just "consumer" designed outside.:lol:


----------

